# controlar mi cuarto o mi casa



## canepauser (Jul 12, 2010)

Lo que necesito es un circuito (transmisor y receptor) de un control remoto para controlar la luz, el ventilador, aire acondicionado, televisión. 

el ventilador usa control remoto, el aire acondicionado son 2 diferentes, la television son 3 diferentes y la luz puedo usar el mismo receptor para todos los contactos

la idea es controlar todo con un solo control no importa que tenga muchos botones pero que funcione para todo

saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2010)

Fíjate que hay unos controles remotos de 7 en 1, o 10 en 1; o sea que son capaces de controlar 7 o 10 dispositivos a la vez.

Saludos !


----------



## canepauser (Jul 13, 2010)

y como funcionan esos controles remotos que dices


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Son infrarrojos y se programan para cada aparato , luego , al momento de utilizarlos hay que apretar primero un botón específico para ese aparato. O sea que tienen : botón televisor uno , botón televisor dos , botón DVD 1 , botón DVD 2 , botón minicomponentes 1, botón minicomponentes 2 , botón SAT 1 , botón SAT 2 , botón aire acondicionado 1 , botón aire acondicionado 2 , etc.

No traen el botón : *Mamá traeme coca cola* .

Saludos !


----------



## canepauser (Jul 13, 2010)

jajaja solo que le ponga una campana 

ese control esta bueno pero solo falta la luz que tambien seria genial usar un control por infrarrojo pero eso creo que debo fabricar algo para que funcione

bueno dime si este circuito me sirve para controlar las luces ventiladores etc.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/remotoir/index.htm

o este

http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/3notas/nota04-1.htm


la televison, dvd, el aire acondicionado. etc puedo usar el control universal pero me gustaria todo en 1

PD

lo vi en este foro aqui

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/controlar-luces-casa-3093/

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2010)

Había un PDF de Fernandoae que utilizaba un control remoto común para las luces.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/interruptor-control-remoto-16343/#post110477

Saludos !


----------

